
Ask HN: Personal Cloud Solution? (Mail, NextCloud, etc.) - hippich
I used Sovereign (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;sovereign&#x2F;sovereign) for past several years, but it is no longer developed much and I have hard time to keep server running. Perhaps someone know something similar I can use to replace my current setup? Basically I am looking for something I can automate to deploy a server with mail, next(own)cloud and such. Sovereign provides ansible playbooks to set it up automatically. Anything similar out there?
======
zufallsheld
On the phone right now so my answer will be short, but I use yunohost
([https://yunohost.org/#/](https://yunohost.org/#/)). The installation is a
Deb package, mail comes out of the box. Nextcloud and other apps can be
installed via cli, meaning they can be automated. Someone even wrote a ansible
role to install yunohost: [https://github.com/sylvainar/ansible-
yunohost/blob/master/RE...](https://github.com/sylvainar/ansible-
yunohost/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
hippich
Looks like perfect fit, I wonder why I never stumbled at it before. Thank you!

------
kmano8
Not exactly a personal cloud, but I use a Cryptomator container inside iCloud,
which delivers both security and sync reliability.

Wrote about this setup a couple months ago
[https://karlshouler.com/posts/2019-05-31-secure-cloud-
storag...](https://karlshouler.com/posts/2019-05-31-secure-cloud-storage)

------
CallMeMarc
I've used ownCloud for years but finally switched to nextcloud and I couldn't
be happier. I'm using terraform to set it all up and instead of local storage
I'm using a S3 bucket which makes it really convenient to not worry about disk
sizes etc.

------
the_common_man
Cloudron.io has a 3 line install script and lot of great apps including email

------
mrkoala
I saw this once, dont' know if it's what you're looking for
[https://mailinabox.email/](https://mailinabox.email/)

